# Video - spawning activity



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

:fish:






:fish:


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice! What species are they? They look like lithochromis xanthopteryx, but I'm not sure. Are they always this aggressive, or just when spawning? Great to see a vic tank video, they are kind of rare! Like the UGJ's. 8)


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, Lithochromis xanthopteryx. He usually only gets this fired up when the females are ripe.

This tank is my first attempt at UGJ and I've been very pleased with it so far.

Thanks!


----------

